# Hieroglyphics



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like we'll have a mummy's tomb this year, so here's our first hieroglyphics. This is 35" wide contractor paper sold by Lowes in the paint dept., with hand-drawn patterns painted in with acrylics. The idea is that we'll have wall panels, and simply pin/tape/clamp a few of these on top. 

So, my next attempt at this will be the actual Egyptian profiles, but that'll be a big step up as far as artistic endeavor!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the idea of a mummy's tomb theme. Your first hieroglyphic piece looks great!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

That's an ambitious endeavor and an excellent start! Here's some reference material I found when I was looking for hieroglyphic wallpaper once.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work I like the bright colors


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

waldiddy said:


> Looks like we'll have a mummy's tomb this year, so here's our first hieroglyphics. This is 35" wide contractor paper sold by Lowes in the paint dept., with hand-drawn patterns painted in with acrylics. The idea is that we'll have wall panels, and simply pin/tape/clamp a few of these on top.
> 
> So, my next attempt at this will be the actual Egyptian profiles, but that'll be a big step up as far as artistic endeavor!


If I may, I would suggest buying/renting an artists projector. (you know, the kind where you put the image under the projector) or even an overhead. then print off your images and paint them from the projection! also, you may fing this helpful. http://www.quizland.com/hiero.mv
just type in what you want to say and it will translate into hieroglyphics.


----------

